# swiss dt axis 1.0 wheelset



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

does any retailer sell these? i have a pair from my 2012 secteur that i want to sell on but i'm not sure what they are worth?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Those are entry level OEM wheels. My educated guess is that they are on level with Fulcrum Racing 7 or Mavic Axiums, which sell for a couple of hundred dollars new.


----------



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for that, i suppose they are a bit better than the mavic cxp 22 that they used to supply on them


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Why not keep them and use them for training/winter/crap weather? 
May I ask what wheels you would like to use instead?


----------



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

i thought of keping them but i never take this bike out in poor weather. i run rulcrum racing 5's its more to keep the missus happy as to many bike bit are building up and i justified upgrading taking into account the sale of these i have upgraded the whole bike apart from handle bars and headset


----------

